
Ask HN: What's the killer remote-work toolkit? - jrwoodruff
With all of the measures in place for Coronavirus, I&#x27;ve shifted to a full-time remote schedule for the first time in my career. Our company supports remote pretty well, but this is the first time we&#x27;ve been mostly remote. Doing this for more than a few days starts to highlight our weak spots.<p>So I&#x27;m curious, what is your remote working kit? What are you using for email, chat, white boarding, file storage, video conferencing, etc, and how well is it working?
======
catacombs
Email: Company email

Chat: Slack

Video calls: Slack

